# Laughing smiley face



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

I've noticed that we have but 11 smileys, while the box clearly shows it will fit 12. Aslo, I notice that I'm at a lack of smiley's when I want to show that something is absolutely hilarious! Is there any way that we can add one more smiley face into that little box to the left of where you type?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

I want a devil smiley face like the one on msn! Or the blank stare one, those two would be the most useful for me...


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

here's the blank stare one...


----------



## munchkin (May 26, 2003)

Oh, yes, the blank stare! Muahahahahaha! Its a lot better than the  one. We need a whole change of smilies! If I have a hilarious thing, I use like 5 smilies in a row, like so:      ! It works for me! I also use  when I need to put in a smilie but I don't know which onne to put in!


----------



## Lantarion (May 27, 2003)

I think the TTLG forums have fabulous smileys! There are quite many, but they are all top notch. I'd really like to see those smileys on TTF (but I think the colours should be changed first), and what's more the TTLG forums are also vBulletin!


----------



## munchkin (May 27, 2003)

Yes, about colors! My idea, I've said this before, is be able to choose a font color, and have the smilie that color, like: [COLOR = dark red][/ COLOR] without the spaces, and have an angry smilie whose hot headed!

Another thing, on FanSpot, they don't have enough room for all of there smilies. So what they do, is have a link, and a window pops up, similar to the clicking on the post count number of a thread, and shows all the smilies avaible, not just the ones on the other window, and not just the ones you can't see, but all of them, and there tags, so you can remember which tags go with what. I think it is very useful and should be used here at TTF with a few more smilies and colored ones too!


----------



## Wolfshead (May 27, 2003)

A couple more would be nice - like a really mad one (same as current  but red), and a laughing one. The smilies on www.ironmaiden.org/bb are cool - but maybe not suited to a quiet discussion board such as this  

On there, our  turns into the attached

However, adding too many is not a good idea, it ends up becoming less intelligent - where pictures are used to express peoples thoughts to an extent that is just silly.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

But we should have one for all the basic expressions! Who needs a tongue sticking out anyways? Plus we've got one open space. And who ever uses that sunglasses one? <--That one... Right there...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

We could definitely have more than just one more smiley, using a 'show more smileys' button. Here are some great ones.

Laughing (the big grin one sort of shows that someone is kidding around, rather than laughing):

http://www.sf-fandom.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/laugh.gif

A devilish smilie:

http://www.sf-fandom.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/devil.gif

A 'so there' smiley:

http://www.sf-fandom.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/tongue2.gif

A greetings smiley:

http://www.sf-fandom.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/wavey.gif


----------



## Niniel (May 28, 2003)

What about moving smilies? On another forum where I go they have winking smilies who actually wink, and one that sticks its tongue out, and lots of other moving smilies. Can't post a link, sorry, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *and one that sticks its tongue out *



Like the one I posted above?


----------



## Niniel (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, sort of.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Is there anyone that goes through with the actions requested here? It seems like nothing that we protest is getting done. I understand that there is alot of other stuff that could be done, but frankly i have no idea what kind of stuff there is, so I'll just be stupid and complain


----------



## Talierin (May 28, 2003)

WM said he'd look into this forum section often to see what we wanted, but he's prolly been busy lately (I haven't seen him on much)... give it some time


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

What do you guys think of these smileys? (besides the color )

http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangesmilewinkgrin.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangebigrazz.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangeyes.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangeno.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangelaugh.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangebigeek.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangecry.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangesigh.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangeupset.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangeshy.gif
http://avlux.net/forum/mods/chat/smileys/orange/orangenone.gif


----------



## Niniel (Jun 4, 2003)

They are cool! I like big eek especially. Why are they orange BTW?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Not sure...its sort of unfortunate, because if we were to institute a few of them on TTF, we'd haev to find some way to change the color. My favorite is the wink/grin one.


----------

